# What employers want in Dubai?



## nboddada (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi, everyone

Can anyone tell me what employers want in Dubai? This question crops up in my mind because I have been trying hard to get a job since the past 3 months, through gulf news job sections, bayt.com, clarendon parker, and nth number of recruitment consultancies so far. No wonder everyone says that the recruitment consultancies are pathetic here. So, do I infer as I have never received a single call from them till date.

No.. not the global economic downturn.. I do get calls from the applications that I send to the employers advertising in gulfnews jobs section.

I send on an average 10mails a day from Gulf news which adds upto an average of 50 applications a week. Out of these , atleast 2 employers turn up to show interest for an interview.

And here comes the tragedy... After reaching there, I discover that the employer has already given appointment to some 5-10 candidates.

During the interview, the employers ask all irrelevant questions, such as "Do you have kids?" "Are you planning for kids?" "Where does your husband work and what is his profession?" 
I have absolutely no clue why do they ask all these nonsense questions. Is there anyway that kids and family gonna affect a professional if I can manage both equally? How does my husband's job affect my profession?

Now, after all these questions they would happily say that their MD/CEO is out of town or they might have to consult them for the next round of interview and I am being adviced to wait for their call. Surprisingly, that call never comes back......

Awaiting for a week or so, I call back to ask them about the status. Some of them admit that they have hired someone else. As for the feedback , I come across a very generalized statement saying the other candidate fits in well...though no specific explanation of why was I discarded is provided. However, some of them are reluctant to say that they have hired someone else instead keep saying that they haven't completed the process which keeps going for weeks; eventually one gives up...

So, my question is where am I wrong? I have a sound experience of IT Service Management industry for 5.5 years working with some world class organizations in GCC countries, India and the US. I am a qualified professional. Hence, I would like to know from some of the veteran expats of Dubai as to what's the right procedure of cracking an interview in Dubai? This is incredibly aweful to find oneself in such a position which robs off one's confidence completely!!!!!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

nboddada said:


> During the interview, the employers ask all irrelevant questions, such as "Do you have kids?" "Are you planning for kids?" "Where does your husband work and what is his profession?"
> I have absolutely no clue why do they ask all these nonsense questions. Is there anyway that kids and family gonna affect a professional if I can manage both equally? How does my husband's job affect my profession?


They want you to work on your husbands visa to save them money and responsibility, you are then easier to fire.




nboddada said:


> Can anyone tell me what employers want in Dubai? !


They want you to do their jobs for them, they want somebody who will not outshine them and embarrass them and potentially take their jobs in the future. 

they want people who will work for nothing.

and if in sales they want your contacts, nothing more....


in other words you need to take control of the interviews and then sell yourself to them, show them what you can do for them, without been over confident, never say things like I want your job, cause most of them probably realise that they are crap at their job and that you may actually take their jobs

I once heard somebody say, "Dubai is the biggest collection, in the world, of incompetent people in senior positions" and that was before it was published in the English Rags



Good Luck, keep at it, persevere, if you really want to stay in the country

.


----------

